# eartquake audio



## buzzi_signal (Jun 15, 2008)

earth quake audio home for the usa ..is this true ?
im plannig on using 4 ten inch woofers in my 96 honda accord sedan . i planned on using jbl gto series 1014 subs on a budget . i was also told to check out the earth quake tremor x 10-4 subs

which is better i'll be using a jbl bpx 1100.1 amp

im no sub woofer expert but have a look at sub specs as follow :

Tremor-X104 10" Single 4 Ohm 
500 watts 
Fs = 25Hz 
Qms = 6.336 
Qes = 0.432 
Qts = 0.405 
VAS = 1.783 cu. ft. / 50.46 liters 
Xmax = 0.5" 
84dB 1W/1M 
Single 4-Ohm 

jbl gto 1014

THIELE-SMALL PARAMETERS
VOICE COIL DC RESISTANCE: REVC (OHMS) . . . . . . 4.00
VOICE COIL [email protected] 1KHZ: LEVC (MH) . . . . . . . 3.05
DRIVER RADIATING AREA: SD (IN2) . . . . . . . . 51.15
SD (M2) . . . . . . . 330.00
MOTOR FORCE FACTOR: BL (TM) . . . . . . . . . 15.1
COMPLIANCE VOLUME: VAS (FT3). . . . . . . . . 1.03
VAS (LITERS). . . . . . 29.20
SUSPENSION COMPLIANCE: CMS (μM/N) . . . . 187.00
MOVING MASS, AIR LOAD: MMS
MD
(GRAMS) . . . 163.50
MOVING MASS, DIAPHRAGM: M (GRAMS) . . . 160.00
FREE-AIR RESONANCE: FS (HZ) . . . . . . . . 28.70
QMS . . . . . . . . . . . 9.10
QES . . . . . . . . . . . 0.48
QTS . . . . . . . . . . . 0.46
MAGNETIC-GAP HEIGHT: HAG (IN) . . . . . . . . . 0.31
HAG (MM) . . . . . . . . 8.00
VOICE COIL HEIGHT: HVC (IN) . . . . . . . . . 1.45
HVC (MM). . . . . . . . . . 37
MAXIMUM EXCURSION: XMAX (IN). . . . . . . . .0.57
XMAX (MM) . . . . . . 14.50


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd use the gto's. Earthgquake has taken a major step down in the last few years


----------



## buzzi_signal (Jun 15, 2008)

can any one else back this up ..pleease ..the shopp owner is pressing me i just want to make a good decision


----------



## stryfe (Sep 28, 2009)

Don't worry about the shop owner.....he shouldn't be pressuring you into anything your not certain about. If you feel rushed.....just leave, then go back when your more confident about your decision.

Your gonna be slapping down some of your hard earned cash....make sure you're getting something you want!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

JBL for sure. Trumps the Earthquake on specs alone, and the 1014 I have is a great sub. All kinds of bump and good "SQ"


----------



## buzzi_signal (Jun 15, 2008)

whew !, ive searched all over for reviews and feedback on the jbl gto 1014 and for the money this sub fits the budget ..im sure they're others subs in this bracket im more for nice roll off accurate bass than bump bump bump lol ..more like how sq subs are 
anymore choices perhaps ?.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

JBL GTO-1014D CAR/AUTO SUBWOOFER/SUB DIE-CAST SERIES 10: eBay Motors (item 300383087143 end time Oct-29-10 14:13:15 PDT)

$83.00


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

While your shopping......If it fits in the budget I would also look into the boston acoustic G3. Some of the best bang for your buck, without question! I would put it over the JBL gto and way over the earthquake tremor. I would put the B.A. in the same catagory as the JBL P series. Just another avenue.
Between your two choices listed I would take the JBL GTO all day. Jbl just does things right, all there lines do nothing but the right things. Your not going to "waste" money on JBL. If earthquake still made lines like......magma, and dbx then this would be a more fairly split decision. They used to make some damn fine subs.


----------

